# Name of lighting fixture?



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

So what is this thing called? It broke for some unknown reason, and I don't know what it's called so I can't fix it.

I will start: I call it a piece of crap 
































































And heres the bulb (It uses 2 of them)









Thanks for the help


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

You have an All Glass brand Power Compact light strip. Have not seen one for a while, they take two 55 watt PC bulbs but will fire 65w I believe. Likely a ballast issue.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Grant, would you happen to have a ballast to replace the one in that thing?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

We might have a compatible Coralife ballast that you could put in place of the old one. They are actually not a bad fixture, better then a lot of others out there......


----------

